# Hawaiian salad



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Sitting on this deck Friday everything tasted better.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> This is the salad I want to recreate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 600223



What's in it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What’s in the salad? 
Salad is pretty easy to recreate.
Is that scallops in there? 

I make cob salad all the time, it’s better than anything that I have
ordered in restaurants.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Blackened shrimp and scallops, pineapple, cucumber, strawberries, tomatoes, grapes, almond slivers, sesame ginger dressing. 

TK, they raised the price of the Cobb salad to 14.95 and made it larger which was too much for me and we were too far from home to take it with me. It was in a taco bowl.

We had to wait a few minutes for a table on the deck. The bar is open to the deck so we stood there and ordered drinks. I had a strawberry margarita daughter had something pink with coconut. We both started sipping what was set in front of us. I tasted coconut but that was fine. Then the lady bartending told us we had the wrong drinks so we switched.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I used to use Paul Prudhomme's recipe for seasoning Blackened Redfish, but, it takes time & $. I'd only do that for a special occasion.


There is/was a Prudhomme restaurant on Kauai, It was really something special in the '80's when we went. Now the Nouvelle, Pan-Pacific Cuisine combines everything. I would never have thought I would see all those ingredients together. That's Cajun, Japanese, Hawaiian & Californian? In Florida! ;D Tomatoes+ Strawberries? I read they grow strawberries hydroponically in Hawaii.


There are some great food photos here - 



https://www.prideofmaui.com/blog/dining/best-restaurants-maui


You might like Korean BBQ, with the full compliment cooked at your table. Lots of salad things.


https://www.seriouseats.com/2019/08/guide-to-korean-barbecue-table.html


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Even if this deck is my favorite place it’s different. Built in the 30’s from driftwood by a man who traveled an brought unusual things home. Like a child’s coffin for burial at sea which is on the front of the restaurant.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, I’m stuffed but those Maui photos looked scrumptious. The fish looked so fresh.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, here’s a recipe for blackened fish...You could adjust it if
you don’t like it so hot buy reducing the cayenne and black pepper.


https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/36487/blackened-salmon-fillets/


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mc Cormick is also good. Cajun seasoning.


----------

